# Infantry versus Airborne Infantry



## HardBodyLG (Jun 16, 2010)

Due to recent circumstances I will probably have to enlist with only an 11x. Is this a huge mistake? Is Airborne that much more high speed then standard infantry.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 16, 2010)

Being a grunt is never a mistake:) 
I have a huge respect for Airborne,just as I do our grunts without wings. Be proud of whatever you go in to. And excel at it!!


----------



## Muppet (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't understand your question Hardbody. 

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 16, 2010)

I think, IMHO the only difference bewteen leg Infantry v/s Airborne Infantry is the way you arrive in battle, hence the Airborne part. Also, as former Paratrooper with the ego to boot and a former Infantry medic I think that both styles are the same when it comes to fighting. Once the Airborne is finished with the jumping procedures they are standard infantry. Paratroopers are know to have an ego but I have known non Airborne Infantry to have the same ego. So, what am I saying. Both are a distingushed profession.:2c::2c:

F.M.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 16, 2010)

well said FM.


----------



## pardus (Jun 16, 2010)

This is all you need kid, FM nailed it.

Unless you are talking about a specialist unit like LRS/Rangers/Brit Paras, Infantry is Infantry.



Firemedic said:


> I think, IMHO the only difference bewteen leg Infantry v/s Airborne Infantry is the way you arrive in battle, hence the Airborne part. Also, as former Paratrooper with the ego to boot and a former Infantry medic I think that both styles are the same when it comes to fighting. Once the Airborne is finished with the jumping procedures they are standard infantry. Paratroopers are know to have an ego but I have known non Airborne Infantry to have the same ego. So, what am I saying. Both are a distingushed profession.:2c::2c:
> 
> F.M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 16, 2010)

I would say that the training standards and skill level is higher in Light & Airborne/AAST Infantry units. Mech Infantry tends to be a lazy due to equipment and lack of need to ruck up. As for HSLD its 100% up to you, you make what you want of it. You don't need a chest full of badges and a shoulder of tabs to know your shit. Its up to you, being part of a unit or going to schools wont make you a HSLD soldier only you can make your self into a reliable, professional and proficient soldier. 

That being said if you want to be in a Airborne/AAST unit, I would do everything I could to get there in your early days... The older you get the less physical ability you will have.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 17, 2010)

HardBodyLG said:


> Due to recent circumstances I will probably have to enlist with only an 11x. Is this a huge mistake? Is Airborne that much more high speed then standard infantry.



What happened to your OPT 40?


----------



## 0699 (Jun 17, 2010)

Not Army, but this seems to fit...

I often told Marines that "a pair of jump wings or a scuba bubble don't automatically make you HS.  The first two steps in being HS are 1) reliability and 2) MOS knowledge.  You can have all the badges you want, but if I can't trust you to do the right things on and off duty or you don't know you're MOS backwards & forwards, then your ability to jump out of a plane does me no good.  If I can't trust you to not D&D, how can I trust you when doing an equipment check?"

We had several Marines that returned from Benning and got a DUI their first weekend back.  How f'ng HS is that? 

Being quality is all about you, not your MOS or what you wear on your chest.  If you took a poll here, I'll bet you'd find the majority of people here with qualification badges rarely wear/wore them...


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 17, 2010)

I believe there is higher _Esprit de corps_ within the Airborne units.  Airborne operations are nothing to snicker at.  It's dangerous, it requires strong logistics, and determined men to make the engine run. 

Airborne operations are only an infiltration method to get men and equipment on the ground, fast.  Yep, we conduct Airborne operations, AAST operations, Ground mobility, raids, ambushes and airfield Siezures. Sound familiar ? 

We have snipers too, graduate from the same school as Rangers,  imagine that.  Ability to uitilize specified personnel for CAS, ARTY and Mortar as well as NGS support fire. We have highly trained medics, infantry soldiers and their even trained in CQC. (imagine that too )  Urban assault operations, open field combat, etc.  There are evern Recce detachments.  Many of our NCO's are in fact graduates of the Ranger school.  They may or may not have been assigned to the 75th. 

All of our support elements are integrated into the Airborne Division.  They too are ready to parachute into a hot zone. 

All Americans !!!


----------



## Muppet (Jun 17, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> I believe there is higher _Esprit de corps_ within the Airborne units.  Airborne operations are nothing to snicker at.  It's dangerous, it requires strong logistics, and determined men to make the engine run.
> 
> Airborne operations are only an infiltration method to get men and equipment on the ground, fast.  Yep, we conduct Airborne operations, AAST operations, Ground mobility, raids, ambushes and airfield Siezures. Sound familiar ?
> 
> ...


 
GODDAMM, I am ready to re-enlist now brother.

F.M.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 17, 2010)

Firemedic said:


> GODDAMM, I am ready to re-enlist now brother.
> 
> F.M.



Are you positive about that ?


----------



## Scotth (Jun 17, 2010)

HardBodyLG said:


> Due to recent circumstances I will probably have to enlist with only an 11x. Is this a huge mistake? Is Airborne that much more high speed then standard infantry.


 
Lot's of great input on the thread. I will add my:2c:

It's not important what MOS you have and like O699 said having any particular MOS doesn't make you HS.  What makes you high speed is wanting to be the best at what ever your doing.

I don't really know the particulars of your situation.  But if you can't go into YOUR service contract with a 110% euthasium to start, your probably going to hate everyday of your service until you leave.  Don't settle for something and if your being barred for some reason from reaching your goals then you need to find something else that you can get behind 110%.  Decide for yourself what you really want and do what it takes to achieve that goal.  Failure to be fully motivate can make for a long an unhappy enlistment.


----------



## Swamp Honky (Jun 17, 2010)

I would agree that most light Infantry units are similar. I have never served in an Airborne unit (I was in the 101st), but I have been to Airborne school. I found Air Assault School to be much more challenging, physically, and mentally. I loved the 101st and would not change the aviation assets we had for any other Infantry Unit. There seem to only be marginal differences between light  Infantry units, however it seems it is a night and day difference between light Infantry and Mechanized.

Since there are several light infantry units, instead of worrying about a pair of wings on your chest, you might want to consider picking a unit that will get you additional experience (Such as being stationed overseas).


----------



## cbiwv (Jul 17, 2010)

Swamp Honky said:


> I would agree that most light Infantry units are similar. I have never served in an Airborne unit (I was in the 101st), but I have been to Airborne school. I found Air Assault School to be much more challenging, physically, and mentally. I loved the 101st and would not change the aviation assets we had for any other Infantry Unit. There seem to only be marginal differences between light  Infantry units, however it seems it is a night and day difference between light Infantry and Mechanized.
> 
> Since there are several light infantry units, instead of worrying about a pair of wings on your chest, you might want to consider picking a unit that will get you additional experience (Such as being stationed overseas).



You are correct. The 101st is a special place for the reasons you mentioned. You work hard there and it was a high speed environment and slackers typically did not last long there. We had about four in my unit and they did not last very long. I remember myself being nasty to the guys who would fall out of the runs and we would have to keep going back and getting them. Then their pathetic asses would go out and drink beer all night and eat unhealthy meals which would contribute to their poor physical performances which would cause the rest of us to suffer with them.


----------



## car (Jul 17, 2010)

All points are well made. While I'm an old paratrooper - I won't jump on the Airborne bandwagon - I'm not a grunt, but I've served with a few. Several really good Soldiers have told me that AASLT school is the toughest two weeks in the Army. I can't disagree, having never been there.

I also like what 0699 said - it ain't about the badges you wear, it's about the quality of your character.

Having said all that - given the choice, I'd go to both jump school and AASLT school. Any training like that can only make you a better Soldier!

All The Way!  :)


----------



## cbiwv (Jul 17, 2010)

Car I agree with 0699.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 17, 2010)

Well seeing as how SFAS is two weeks now I cannot agree that AASLT school is the toughest two weeks in the army. It is definently tougher than airborne, but tougher than SFAS? I don't think so.


----------



## cbiwv (Jul 17, 2010)

cback0220 said:


> Well seeing as how SFAS is two weeks now I cannot agree that AASLT school is the toughest two weeks in the army. It is definently tougher than airborne, but tougher than SFAS? I don't think so.


 
I think he meant as far as the regular units go. I thought it was easy myself but my roomate failed in three attempts and never got his wings.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 17, 2010)

car said:


> All points are well made. While I'm an old paratrooper - I won't jump on the Airborne bandwagon - I'm not a grunt, but I've served with a few. Several really good Soldiers have told me that AASLT school is the toughest two weeks in the Army. I can't disagree, having never been there.
> 
> I also like what 0699 said - it ain't about the badges you wear, it's about the quality of your character.
> 
> ...


 
Agreed. :)


----------



## ABSapp (Dec 28, 2010)

Go with a MOS that fits you best, get into your schools after you finish you BCT. If you're combat, you'll always have opportunities to get your wings and shit, just don't wait too long or you'll get too old.


----------

